# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako "natjerati" vodenjak da pukne :-))))

## ana.m

Naime, već sam luda od čekanja, pribojavanjaj toga da ću prenjeti, da će mi se beba opet pokakati u vodu ako prenesem. 
Stalno osluškivanje tijela, trudovi bi ne bi...Ići u bolnicu ili ne?
Uvijek si mislim kak je super kad ti pukne vodenjak pa onda znaš da je to to i da je vrijeme da se krene.
Da li postoje neke metode izazivanja puknuća vodenjaka? Da li je to itko ikada pitao ili sam ja totalni freak? Ali stvarno jedva čekam da se porodim? 
Znam da postoje zdrave metode izazivanja trudova, a da li postoje nešto za vodenjak?   :Grin:  ....

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mislim da ti ga mogu probusit u bolnici ali ja to ne bih dala  :/ Bolje da te sibnu trudovi, evo zelim ti pregrst nekih dobrih i superotvarajucih.  A u bolnicu sto kasnije ako zelis izbjeci nepotrebne i bolne intervencije   :Grin:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

a ima i nekih prirodnih metoda koje izazivaju trudove. Ne nuzno, ali ih mogu izazvat  8)

----------


## Ineska

i uslijed čega on uopće pukne, nekog pritiska ili šta?

i sada još jedno glupo pitanje: ako si zatvoren kako ta voda uopće iscuri, mislim kuda?   :Embarassed:  
mislim znam kuda ali šta ako je sve zatvoreno?

trebali smo započet sa _Dragi Lastane..._  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ma znam ja za bušenje vodenjaka u bolnici, to su mi napravili na prvom porodu. Ja sam mislila nešto u kućnoj radinosti, ne ga ići doslovno bušiti, nego što raditi da mu omogućiš da on pukne.

----------


## ana.m

> i uslijed čega on uopće pukne, nekog pritiska ili šta?
> 
> i sada još jedno glupo pitanje: ako si zatvoren kako ta voda uopće iscuri, mislim kuda?   
> mislim znam kuda ali šta ako je sve zatvoreno?
> 
> trebali smo započet sa _Dragi Lastane..._


  :Laughing:  , ajme nasmija me sada   :Laughing:  .
Nas dvije smo očito očajne   :Sad:

----------


## jadranka605

I mi jedva čekamo da ti rodiš...  :D  
ali, zašto ti se žuri?
Puno se kreći, keksaj se, pa možda malac požuri, ali mislim da bi trebala sačekati, možda par dana nakon termina, prije negoli počneš sa metodama _ubrzavanja poroda_...  :Grin:   iako je najsigurnije, jednostavno, čekati   :Heart:

----------


## zibba

I ja skupa s vama. A da probate s stimulacijom bradavica ( ali nemojte ručnikom jer bi ih mogle jako brzo raskrvariti), već recimo pod tuš, pa jaki mlaz tople ( vruće) vodice i tako kojih 10-15 min. Možda upali, ne znam.

----------


## srecica

ovako sam i ja iscekivala  :D 
evo jednog recepta
duga setnja - meksicka vecera - sex sex sex

----------


## ivaa

spremanje stana- generalka  :Grin:  
meni pojačala trudovwe nakon dva dana laganih i nepravilnih

----------


## white_musk

Ineska,vodenjeak se sastoji iz dva dijela,jedan mali dio, ispred bebine glave(on "pukne" prije poroda) i jako je bitan za širenje porođajnog kanala i drugi veći dio koji se nalazi oko bebe i to je onaj dio koji "pljusne"  :Smile:   kad beba izađe.
Pucanju vodenjaka prethodi izlazak sluzavog čepa koji može biti žut, bjeličat pa sve do krvlju prošaran.
Spontano pucanje vodenjaka je jaaaako bitno jer ona širi porođajni kanal, ali ga i masira   pa na taj način desenzibilira i olakšava kasiniji čin poroda.
Vrlo je bitno znati da postoji i visoko pucanje vodenjaka(prezentira se čestim "mokrenjem" i mokrim gaćicama) to znači da je vodenjak pukao u gornjem dijelu i da plodna voda odlazi,u tom slučaju se treba odmah javiti liječniku!
Zanimljivo je recimo da se plodna voda mijenja svaka 3 sata  :Smile:  
od toga fetus popije 300ml(dakle gotovo polovinu) dalje se prerađuje preko crijeva i putem placente vraća mami u čijim s ekrvnim žilama vrši "čiščenje" prispjele krvi.

Nakon pucanja vodenjaka, ukoliko ne dođe do kontrakcija(prirodnih) nakon 12 sati se daje drip, a antibiotici jedino ako se pijave znakovi sepse.

moj savjet je ČEKATI!!!

A on će pući  :Wink:  

Ana  :Love:

----------


## white_musk

prirodni recepti:

-čaj od lista maline
-jedi datule(potiču jaaaako lučenje oksitocina)  :Wink:

----------


## pužić

i ja bi da pukneeeeee
ivaa ako se nisam naspremala stanova i nanosala stvari zadnjih tjedana onda... :/ -a nikako, već sam luda od raspada sistema leđa/stomak al ništa od konkretnih bolova
ajmo radit čučnjeve-možda to pomogne rastezanju, utvaranju, pucanju vodenjaka   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

a možda da vam muževi uzmu godišnje odmore, a vi se bacite na afrodizirajuću kuhinju  :Grin:

----------


## pužić

moj ne želi ni čuti za sex od kad sam mu rekla da dr. prilikom vag pregleda vidi kosicu kod bebe   :Grin:

----------


## Lovanna

Meni gotovo sve frendice savjetuju sex, ali ... mene tak dolje šarafi da mi je od same pomisli još više muka ... a jedna od njih veli da joj je baš sex pomogao da se svar pokrene, uz napomenu da ona nije imala baš nikakve grčeve, kontrakcije kao ja ... i kaj sad? ništa - ja i dalje čekam!!!

----------


## MGrubi

ajte žene moje skoncetrirajte se na trudove a ne na prerano pucanje vodenjaka koje mi se čini za sobom samo nosi komplikacije
vodenjak ne mora pući sve do izgona   :Wink:  , pa ni onda
dakle za trudove je dobro:
-sex
-fizička aktivnost
-što više pozitivnih misli i opuštenosti
....

----------


## white_musk

> moj ne želi ni čuti za sex od kad sam mu rekla da dr. prilikom vag pregleda vidi kosicu kod bebe


  :Laughing:  




> Meni gotovo sve frendice savjetuju sex, ali ... mene tak dolje šarafi da mi je od same pomisli još više muka ... a jedna od njih veli da joj je baš sex pomogao da se svar pokrene, uz napomenu da ona nije imala baš nikakve grčeve, kontrakcije kao ja ... i kaj sad? ništa - ja i dalje čekam!!!


ni ja nisam mogla :/ 

i još jednom,živio pužić  :Laughing:   i njen mužić  :Laughing:

----------


## Ineska

eh od mog muža niš koristi...
pred 2 mjeseca sam ga pitala kad ćemo se keksati a on me pogledao doslovce ovako  :shock:  i rekao: Pa kad rodiš naravno...
kao koje gluposti ga uopće pitam   :Rolling Eyes:  

ali fakat ti vodenjaci najčešće pucaju po noći kad se ne radi ništa (mislim barem mi ne radimo ništa   :Razz:  )... hm... možda bi trebalo malo više ćoriti i biti u horizontali   :Unsure:  
a ne mi ko da nas neko gari - trči simo, trči tamo, obavi ovo, obavi ono, stalno nekud jurim...
od sad sve 4 u zrak   :Raspa:

----------


## ra

*white musk*, sad će cure po datulama  :D 
eh, da sam znala.

obje trudnoće protrčkarala sam okolo.
1. preseljenje, pranje prozora i ostalo... pukao vodenjak 
2. nemogući 2-godišnji hahar.... nije pukao

oba puta propisno se otvorila i došla u bolnicu na 6-7cm.

nema tu pravila, pukne (ili ne pukne) kad je beba spremna. 
eto kako je rodila saradadevii svog malenog u cijelom vodenjaku.

----------


## MGrubi

dakle: oksicitin (odgovoran za trudove) je hormon koji se luči kod svršavanja
dakle: nije bitna fizička strana sexa (penetracija) koliko taj zadnji dio  :Wink:  
jedino je dobro što sperma omekšava grlič maternice pa i otvaranje ide lakše

----------


## MGrubi

> i rekao: Pa kad rodiš naravno...
> kao koje gluposti ga uopće pitam


aj ti njemu fino objasni postporođajno razdoblje (lohije , mogući šavovi ... ) i da će se možda načekati čak i  2 mj poslije poroda (MM je čekao 7mj)

----------


## Thlaspi

znači niš od našeg recepta za pucanje vodenjaka...
a mi se ponadale    :Rolling Eyes:  

hehehhe

----------


## Eci

Evo i mene! Prvi puta mi je puknuo pri samom izgonu, a drugi put su mi ga probušili, ali su me onda već dobro prali trudovi. Začudila sam se kako ga je dr teško probušio. Mislila sam da to samo pikne i on pukne kao balon. Ali on ga je zakvačio sa nekom kukicom i vukao, a sa njim i mene, pa sam se morala primiti za krevet da me ne odvuče. Čim ga je uspio probušiti počeo je izgon.
Datule kažete? Idem navaliti!
Niti moj neće čuti za sex od kad je dr napisao da se pipa glavica.

----------


## ra

> Ali on ga je zakvačio sa nekom kukicom i vukao, a sa njim i mene, pa sam se morala primiti za krevet da me ne odvuče.


 :shock: strašno

----------


## Thlaspi

smiješno...  :Laughing:  

MM se ne zabrinjava takvim stvarima, više mene muči da li bebu "žuljamo" ... a sad i ja sama sebi zvučim smiješno  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

na toj kukici zna i ostati čuperak bebine kose  :/ 
ja sam protiv, bolje da se rodi u vodenjaku (kažu da su to budući veliki ljudi)

----------


## Thlaspi

> na toj kukici zna i ostati čuperak bebine kose  :/


e, ovo jest strašno :shock:

----------


## ra

> na toj kukici zna i ostati čuperak bebine kose  :/




još strašnije    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pužić

znaći bitno je svršavanje a ne sam sex?ja sam otvorena skoro 3 prsta, a za svršavanje se mogu i sama pobrinuti jel da?  :Embarassed:  ne rade mi ove gore funkcije pa ne mogu smanjiti font...al shvatit će te...

----------


## Nina

Bitno je da ON svrsi,jer sperma sadrzi prostaglandine koji poticu trudove.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A jel dr-i kazu barem da idu busit vodenjak ili to rade bez pitanja? ja ne zelim nikakva busenja osim ako je zivotno bitno. A mislim da tesko moze biti...

----------


## MGrubi

ona svrši: oksicitin u krv
on svrši: sperma dobra za mekšanje grlića

----------


## tresnjica

Meni je pukao sam od sebe,i to točno nakon večere na sam Uskrs!! Trbuh je bio pun sira,šunke,jajca i ostalog i možda je to napravilo pritisak pa je pukao sam od sebe.   :Laughing:  
Taman sam se dignula od stola da pokupim tanjure,kad je počelo curiti.I ne morate se brinuti kako ćete znati jel to to(ja sam prije toga 3x završila u bolnici sa sumnjom da mi je pukao vodenjak,ali niš od toga) jer ovo fakat curi.Hlače su mi bile skroz mokre ko da sam u kadu ušla i nije prestajalo curiti. A došla sam u bolnicu i bila sam skroz zatvorena. 
Meni su rekli da se u roku 12 sati od kada pukne vodenjak,porod mora završiti jer bi inače bebač ostao bez vode.I zato sam dobila čak 3 doze gela za otvaranje, i normalno malo dripa. 
Ali uz sve bolove od poroda, još me mučilo konstantno povračanje sa svakim jačim trudom i to sira,šunke.... Zgadilo mi se sve,a da ne govorim kakav je bio wc nakon mene tj,nakon šo su mi dali vodice za čišćenje.Mislim da su me sve čistačice zapamtile u bolnici....   :Grin:  
Zato pouka, ne jedite puno par dana prije poroda!

----------


## jadranka605

ajmo svi svršavajte   :Laughing:  
Kojim guštom do poroda   :Grin:

----------


## Ineska

> Meni je pukao sam od sebe... A došla sam u bolnicu i bila sam skroz zatvorena.


nemoj zekat?! znači on može iscurit a ti biti skroz zatvorena... viš, viš... ima nade za mene...

a šta se tiče apetita i hranjenja u zadnje vrijeme, vodenjak mi je trebao već 10 puta puknut   :Razz:

----------


## ana.m

Bila mi suseda na kavi, vidim ima ovjde svega  :D .
Dobro, MM jučer zakrmio, danas neće sigurno   :Razz:  .
Jučer sam malo masirala bradavice, ali nije se niš pametno dogodilo. Ah, da znam svaki dan treba....
Zakaj mi se žuri???
Natečena do boli-doslovno, sva ta natečena područja me bole ako ih slučajno i malo stisnem, konstantno ugrčeni-utrnuti prsti na rukama. Grozna sam si ovako velika i nepokretna! I još se bojim da kao prvi put ne prenesem, pa se beba pokaka u vodu, pa sve nekaj oko toga. Imam tu paranopju od prvog poroda. I meni su bušili vodenjak prvi put i to mi je bilo baš ružno iskustvo. Ne bolno ali jaaaaaako neugodno!

I jaaaaaaaaaaako želim vidjeti svoju bebu 
 :Heart:

----------


## Eci

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> na toj kukici zna i ostati čuperak bebine kose  :/
> 
> 
> još strašnije


Dobro da je Ira bila čelava do 1. rođ.  :/ 




> ajmo svi svršavajte Laughing
> Kojim guštom do poroda Grin


Sa guštom počinje i sa guštom završava. :D

----------


## bellissima

ma mene baš hvata fobija od pucanja vodenjaka... rađe bi da krenu trudovi pa ne moramžuriti u bolnicu, a ovako kupi stavri i u bolnicu.. dobro je kad on pukne a ti u bolnicu dođeš 3-4 prsta otvorena ili sl. a zamisli zatvorena ko šampanjac pa sve pod dripom... ja ipak ne bi  :/

----------


## Vivica

Meni je vodenjak pukao kad su po noći odjednom počele sijevati munje i gromovi. Kasnije su mi u bolnici rekli da vodenjaci hoće puknuti s promjenom vremena i padom tlaka...tako da je i danas šansa obzirom da se vrijeme sprema na kišu...sretno!

----------


## **mial**

meni oba vodenjaka otišla kad su me dan prije izbacili iz takta, tako sam se bila razljutila i uznervirala i ni nakon 24 sata prvi put je bilo samo kapanje - znači gore je puko, a drugi baš mlaz i to u krevetu.
 pa ako ništa ne upali probaj se dobro posvađati   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

i dalje ti zelim postene trudove a vodenjak nek pukne taman pred izgon.
Ovo kaj velis za bolove ruku... i mene rasturaju i nemam pojma kak ce bit za mjesec dana   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zibba

> ona svrši: oksicitin u krv 
> on svrši: sperma dobra za mekšanje grlića


OK ovo mi je jasno, ali da li se može u iste svrhe upotrijebiti i umjetni oksitocin? Time ne mislim na drip, već na one kapi za nos koje koriste dojilje kako bi potakle izlučivanje mlijeka. Moja šogi ih je koristila nakon poroda s obzirom da je maleni ostao u bolnici pa se ona morala izdajati, a mlijeko baš i nije nadolazilo. Kakva bi bila reakcija tijela na to? Da li postoji mogučnost da bi i on potakao trudove?

----------


## Tiwi

Ana.m  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti pukne onda kad treba i da izdrzis jos malo   :Wink:  

Meni je pukao par sati nakon dolaska u bolnicu, kad su se trudovi prilicno pojacali (mislim negdje nakon sto sam se otvorila s 2 na 5 prstiju) i bio je to *najdivniji i najneocekivaniji osjecaj* koji sam do tad osjetila. Mislim, totalno nesto izmedju mame i bebe (bar sam to ja tako dozivjela). Cuo se jaki PUK! i osjetila sam nesto kao da se mali odgurnuo nogama od rebra i snazno gurnuo rukom ili glavicom kod zdjelice, bas prema izlazu. Vode je od mene bilo jako puno (oko 2 i pol litre) pa sam se dobrano nasmijala kad me sestra pitala jesam li sigurna da mi je pukao vodenjak - naime odmah je skuzila da curi po podu, pa je otisla po partvis i krpu a druga mi j promijenila plahte.  Nakon pucanja vodenjaka trudovi su se prilicno pojacali. No, bebaca sam rodila nekih 5 sati kasnije, na hitni carski (zeznuli me poslije s dripom   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i tada je opet iz mene puno vode izlazilo. Beba nebu ostala na suhom   :Wink:  . 

Cure, samo strpljivo, bit ce to brzo, znam da vam je jako tesko pred kraj (sjecam se). Ja sad nemrem vjerovat da sam bila ovakva
samo tjedan dana prije 
 :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## ana.m

*tiwi* i ja izgledam tak nekak   :Grin:  .

----------


## evita

Ja sam čula da ti od puno napornog hodanja hoće puknuti. U prvoj sam trudnoći hodala puno po stepenicama gore dolje,jer sam željela da pukne,ali nije pa znači hodaje gore dolje po stepenicama ne vrijedi...

----------


## marta

Ne postoji prirodni nacin poticanja trudova ili pucanja vodenjaka, osim signala koji daje vasa beba, a slijedi vase tijelo. 

Ako porodjaj treba krenuti, krenut ce seksale se vi ili ne, ustrcavale si oksitocin u nos ili ne, pile ricinusovo ulje, busile vodenjak, jele zacinjenu hranu... ali budite svjesne da je svako poticanje nosi sa sobom neki rizik. 

Nacin/dogadjaj/proces kojim pocinje porodjaj nije detektiran. Zapocinje ga beba na neki nacin signalizirajuci majcinom tijelu da je vrijeme. U to se ne treba petljati.

----------


## pužić

marta nemoj nas pre ozbiljno shvaćati, tu frcaju razno razne ideje ali budi uvjerena da niti jedna od nas koja je jako nestrpljiva da upozna svoju bebicu neće napraviti ništa od neprirodnih metoda kako bi potaknula trudove, otvaranje ili nedaj Bože nasilno probušila vodenjak.  :Predaja:

----------


## pinocchio

> Ja sam čula da ti od puno napornog hodanja hoće puknuti.


kod mene to nije slučaj. dnevno šećem 3-4 sata i ništa se ne događa.

inače, vodenjak najčešće puca sam od sebe pred sam izgon kod oko 80% žena. ostalih 20% ima tu sreću (ili nesreću) da pukne ranije.

osobno bih voljela nježniji početak poroda tj. trudove. ovo s vodenjakom me stavlja u kratak rok jer ako trudovi ne dođu sami po sebi cca 12 sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka indukcija je gotovo neizbježna. 

inače, hoće puknuti i prilikom kihanja pa se možete izložiti nekom propuhu i čekati  :Grin:

----------


## Eci

Da li je nekom u prvom porodu puknuo vodenjak pri porodu, a u drugoj trudnoći sam od sebe? (Mislim prije trudova)
Ja nekako mislim da imam jako čvrste vodenjake.  :Sad:

----------


## Eci

I naravno da nebi isprobavale ništa osim prirodnih metoda (jedenja koječega). Ovdje smo sve za prirodan porod. Samo smo jako nestrpljive!

----------


## ana.m

Sad dom čitam vaše postove vidim da to i nije baš tak bezazleno-puknuće vodenjaka  :/ ...
Uglavnom sad se ojećam kao da ću vječno ostati trudna, a još me k tome bacilo u očaj stanje na vagi   :Sad:  ...A nadala sam se kako ću u ovoj trudnoći proći bolje s kilama kad ono  :shock: ...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ana, kako je nakon prve trudnoce islo sa skidanjem kila? Sve ce to otici...

----------


## ana.m

> Ana, kako je nakon prve trudnoce islo sa skidanjem kila? Sve ce to otici...


Sve otišlo samo bez dijeta, ali sam sam ih dobila više nego prvi put pa sam malo u "bedu"...
Ma i o tome sam otvorila topic   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sweetmint

Luđački čišćenje tjedan dana i sex sex sex su mene doveli do početka trudova i otvorenosti od 6 cm...a onda ti moraju puknuti vodenjak...(sad kad se sjetim...fale mi ti sex dani   :Grin:  )

----------


## ana.m

> Luđački čišćenje tjedan dana i sex sex sex su mene doveli do početka trudova i otvorenosti od 6 cm...a onda ti moraju puknuti vodenjak...(sad kad se sjetim...fale mi ti sex dani   )


Kak da se seksam kad MM zaspi prije nego kaže "S"...Sva sreća pa je od danas na GO i imat će se vremena naspavati za hopsanje.

----------


## andrea

> Ma i o tome sam otvorila topic


sorry, ana.m, ali  :Laughing:  

pratim te zadnjih dana, jer znam da trebaš sad negdje rodit; nemoj se sad živcirat zbog kila i sl., sad je gotovo, šta si natukla - natukla si  :Grin:  , opusti se i mirno čekaj svoju curu  :Love:  

pusa jenkecu  :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

andrea   :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

jel stigla Iva? ili još hopsate  :D 


 :Love:

----------


## Thlaspi

pitanje za pužić i white_musk...

kako dok vidi kosicu od bebe kroz ta 2 vodenjaka? :shock:

----------


## white_musk

pa dva sloja vodnjeka možeš zamislit kao providni balon napunjen vodom.
On je jaaaako tanak, pa se može vidjet,ali nije to kao pri porodu (da je možeš i dodirnuti), nego možda bolje adekvatnije kazati- _nazire se kosica_

----------


## white_musk

nema ane, možda je krenulo  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Tiwi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je krenulo   :Wink:  


I samo jedna primjedba. Čišćenje i pospremanje ne dovodi do trudova, već obratno - naime, to je takozvano gnježđenje, normalno ponašanje ženke sisavca pred sam porod. To vam, recimo može biti znak da će se stvari ubrzo pokrenuti!!

----------


## pužić

Thlaspi * nemam pojma kako vidi kosicu, kad mi je rekla koliko kosice ima beba ja htjela pitati da stavi ogledalo da i ja vidim, baš me zanima, al rekli bi da nisam normalna, pa... *

----------


## pužić

sorryte za bold -nešto mi ne štima zadnjih par  dana

----------


## white_musk

sve mi se čini da je Iva čekala da joj tata ode na GO   :Klap:

----------


## white_musk

ništa još  :No-no:    ana je online  :Grin:

----------


## Ineska

online je anam a naša ana je ana.m tako da još možda ima šamse   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

C  O  O  L !!! 8) 

A šta ti čekaš  :Grin:  

ili tipkaš u hopsopauzi  :Laughing:

----------


## Ineska

ah moje tijelo je u sloumoušunu, dobar nick bi mi bio pužić...

čekam, proučavam, hopsam (na lopti naravno, kad mužić neda    :Laughing:  )

----------


## ana.m

Tu sam, vikendom malu uspavana pa nikako da se javim   :Razz:  ....
Danas ujutro sam imala osjećaj da to nikad neće krenuti... :/

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći dan prije termina sadila cvijeće vani pa sam čučala negdje dva sata. Drugi dan ujutro ode vodenjak... probajte čučati   :Grin:

----------


## choko

> ovako sam i ja iscekivala  :D 
> evo jednog recepta
> duga setnja - meksicka vecera - sex sex sex


potpisujem  :Embarassed:  
Vecer prije poroda sex ,ujutro u 8 spremna za bolnicu....ali muz je cekao da udemo u lavice  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spajalica

*eci* ja sam prvi porod imala inducirani, a drugi pukao mi je vodenjak, do tad nisam imala trudove, onako znalo me malo zasaraiti ali nista posebno , da bi obracala paznju na to. navecer je pukao i bilo je kako je WM rekla, polako je curkalo, nije bio potot, a u rodiliste sam stigla 1 sat nakon pucanja vodenjaka i bila sam spremna za izgon. dakle ima nada da tipuken, samo moras prvo ici na kavu kod mamuske   :Razz:  .

----------


## ana.m

*spajka* zakaj su prvi put išla na indukciju?

----------


## jenny

ja sam cula da se moras puno seksati.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ana, kako je nakon prve trudnoce islo sa skidanjem kila? Sve ce to otici...
> 
> 
> Sve otišlo samo bez dijeta, ali sam sam ih dobila više nego prvi put pa sam malo u "bedu"...
> Ma i o tome sam otvorila topic


sad sam vidjela
Vjerojatno ti se u ovoj trudnoci jos vise nakuplja voda, pa zato te i ruke bole   :Sad:  
Kad su krenuli bolovi u rukama? Meni s 33 tj. pa se sve bojim kak ce bit s 38  :shock:

----------


## malena beba

ana.m.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
stvarno ti se zuri...  :Laughing:  
nadam se da ce uskoro..., drzim ti fige!!!  :Love:

----------


## white_musk

ana.m.,ineska

neću sutra da vas vidim ovdje osim na topicu rodila ana.m. rodila ineska,
makar vas ja morala doći pororditi  :Laughing:  

šalu na stranu,
lijepu noć i lijep porod(što prije) vam želim  :Heart:

----------


## iki

Ana.m., ineska, i ostale žemske, šaljem big kiss i big hag za ove zadnje dane i želim Vam što brži i bezbolniji porod!!!

 :Heart:  
Jedva čekam prve slikice beba!

----------


## ana.m

> Kad su krenuli bolovi u rukama? Meni s 33 tj. pa se sve bojim kak ce bit s 38  :shock:


Joj bolje da ne znaš  :/ ....Noćas me opet tako bolilo da me bol probudi...
A krenuli su mi bolovi, pa isto tak negdje oko 33. tjedna, ne znam sad točno.

*WM* tu saaaaaaam...Mada me nešto malo bolucka u leđima na momente ali tak slabo da mislim da bi tako moglo još danima  8)

----------


## Dolisa

Znaci jos si tu...a sve provjeravam cestitarenja....  :Love:  


~~~~~~~~~~~ za skore prave trudove  :Kiss:

----------


## Becky

Ja se tek sad nakon par dana dočepala kompa, SVE VI KOJE STE VEĆ LUDE OD IŠČEKIVANJA- PRIDRUŽUJEM SE!!!
Termin mi je "tek" za 10 dana, ali cure drage- ja zbilja više ne mogu... živčana sam ko pas zadnjih dana, muža i sve okolo samo grizem, križa me rasturaju, muka mi je, žgaravica je grozna, po cijele noći ne spavam od pišanja i žgaravice... MORAM I JA POČETI S METODAMA UBRZAVANJA!!!

----------


## malena beba

jos ste tu...  :Grin:  

drzim fige da uskoro ne budete...  :Kiss:

----------


## Yuna

Skačem po lopti, koristim pogodnosti oksitocina i prostagladina kad je to moguće  8) , šetam...ali eto još ništa...  :Sad:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Samo hrabro!

----------


## jadranka605

ajmo ljetnice  :D

----------


## Eci

Ni kod mene još niš. I ja šetam, skačem za klincima, penjem se na 4. kat bez lifta, masiram, tuširam...

----------


## Becky

Imam ideju-
HAJMO CURE NATJECANJE, KOJA ĆE PRVA! KOJA ZADNJA- MAGARAC!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(možda nas to natjera da se nešto pokrene...???)

----------


## traktorka

Ana-ima li šta kod tebe??

Išta??

----------


## ana.m

> Ana-ima li šta kod tebe??
> 
> Išta??


Samo jaaaaako natečeni i bolni prsti na rukama. Danas ujutro nisam Janka mogla obuči koliko su bili ukočeni.   :/ 
Jedva hodam, bili smo malo u šetnji, ne znam uopće gdje sam našla snagu da se popnem na 4. kat, pika me dole jako nisko, pojačan iscjedak, ali   :Nope:  još!
Jutros sam imala osjećaj kao da moram roditi tek za 2 tjedna, ako ne i više.
Idem u srijedu na kontrolu pa bumo vidjeli kaj kažu stiriček doktor   :Grin:

----------


## Školjkica

Ana draga, i ja svaki dan skicnem da vidim jeste li još 2 u 1, želim ti da sve prođe super i ne brini, od ovoliko onaših vibri sve će bit ok
a za kile ne brini
ja nisam skinula jos sve od prosle, a sad u mjesec i pol natukla sigurno 7 kila

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ana, meni je kod bolnih zglobova pomogla masaza ruku i ledja. Neka te tm dobro izmasira. sad je (kuc kuc) puno bolje

----------


## Ineska

ni kod mene još niš...
danas sam bila na pregledu i naravno dolje je i dalje cementara   :Mad:  

Dr mi je rekao da je za pokretanje poroda dobro gladovanje ili seks s partnerom. 
Kad sam to rekla mužiću on je samo zaključio: Dobro, znači danas ništa ne jedeš.   :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam što prije krene

----------


## white_musk

> Kad sam to rekla mužiću on je samo zaključio: Dobro, znači danas ništa ne jedeš.


  :Laughing:  

kaži,a ako ne upali idemo na plan B  :Grin:

----------


## disa

Ineska,tako bi i moj reagovao!Sve dolazi u obzir ali sex nikako  :Mad:  
Cak mi je izprintao neke stranice sa neta za ubrzavanje porodjaja,neke vjezbe i slicno a ja sam to samo bacila u kantu  :Grin:  .Kad nece on da se potrudi necu ni ja!Pa cekat cemo jos mjesec bas me briga. 8)

----------


## white_musk

> Cak mi je izprintao neke stranice sa neta za ubrzavanje porodjaja,neke vjezbe i slicno a ja sam to samo bacila u kantu  . 8)


  :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

stvarno su svi isti... znaci, svi ste jos uduplo? a ana.m.? nisan skuzila jeli bilo postova danas od nje?

----------


## ana.m

Ma tu sam ja, nikud ja ne idem...osim sutra kod sestirčne na ručak   :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

:Grin:  

nemoj tako, ko zna, duga je noc...  :Grin:

----------


## disa

Moja komsinica je rodila prije par dana,a posto zivim u zgradi iz stana u stan se cuje svaki sum,pogotovo navece.Sinoc ja otvorila prozor u spavacoj kad u tri ujutro budi me plac male bebe,od komsinice mali place i place...a ona pjeva nesto,valjda neku uspavanku,nisam bas sve cula,a ja se samo okrenem,pokrijem svoju trbusinu i nastavim spavat 8) 
Zato vam je bolje da uzivate jos koji dan  :Grin:

----------


## Dia

ja sam dosla u box otvorena nekih 5-6 prstiju i sa trudovima svake 1 min
a vodenjak citav   :Grin:

----------


## Yuna

I ja preko puta stalno čujem da neka bebica plače...baš mi je to nekako slatko i jedva čekam da i kod nas bude tako...al kažu da neću tako misliti kad stvarno bude plakao...hehe

----------


## Pliska

Samo da vam pošaljem malo vibrica da krene čim prije i da sve prođe super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Meni je vodenjak puknuo kad sam legla na krevet nakon cjelodnevnog šetanja po bolnici da ojačam trudove. Kako sam legla već umorna od svega i s osječajem da ja nikada neću roditi   :Rolling Eyes:   puknuo je sam od sebe.

----------


## malena beba

ana.m. kako je prosao rucak? jos je vodenjak cijeli?

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m. kako je prosao rucak? jos je vodenjak cijeli?


Ručak odličan, vodenjak u komadu...Ali nadam se da će sutra doktor reći da sam bar malo otvorena...Kad se sjetim svaki drug dan na SD ako ne krene muka mi je...

----------


## sirius

Preporučam da se provezeš po Selskoj cesti.
Meni je vodenjak pukao vozeći se tamo po rupama,a čak mu nije još ni bilo vrijeme da pukne.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Da li je nekom u prvom porodu puknuo vodenjak pri porodu, a u drugoj trudnoći sam od sebe? (Mislim prije trudova)
> Ja nekako mislim da imam jako čvrste vodenjake.


evo meni.
prvi porod - trudovi 12 sati, tad dolazim u bolnicu i buše mi vodenjak nakon nekog vremena
drugi porod - vodenjak mi puknuo doma. otišla u rodilište. prvi trud se javio 8 ili 9 sati nakon pucanja vodenjaka.

----------


## Eci

Viš, viš, znači ima nade za mene. Baš mi je nekako fora kad počne porod pucanjem vodenjaka - onako filmski. (npr. svaki dan kad odem do Trga i Dolca zamišljam kako bi to izgledalo   :Laughing:  )

----------


## MGrubi

> Preporučam da se provezeš po Selskoj cesti.
> Meni je vodenjak pukao vozeći se tamo po rupama,a čak mu nije još ni bilo vrijeme da pukne.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

Jel 'ošla koja rodit   :Grin:  

Ma ja mislim ni da sve rupe svijeta ne bi pomogle; ja sam u Samoboru, pa kad sam krenula autom po betonki   :Rolling Eyes:   majko mila, sjecam se samo da je bolilo, a nije puknuo vodenjak. 

Nego, tak mi je to "puknuće vodenjaka" blo predrago i prefascinantno iskustvo da sam žalosna kaj se ne da nekak snimit.

----------


## ana.m

Uf, ja sam ovdje. Trudova nema, samo lagane kontrakcije, otvorena nisam, samo uloživa. To sam već zadnjih mjesec dana   :Razz:  .
Pih...ostat ću vječno trudna!

----------


## Ineska

i ja sam još ovdje... Trudova nema, zatvorena, kontrola za 2 dana.   :Mad:

----------


## malena beba

> Viš, viš, znači ima nade za mene. Baš mi je nekako fora kad počne porod pucanjem vodenjaka - onako filmski. (npr. svaki dan kad odem do Trga i Dolca zamišljam kako bi to izgledalo   )


nema ti tu nista filmcki draga. nece voda otic odma i ne moraju ni trudovi pocet odma (meni su 5-6 sata od pucanja vodenjaka). meni je u drugoj trudnoci vodenjak sam puka, misec dana prerano i nisam odma osla u bolnicu. voda je polako curkala cijeli dan, tek nakon klistira sam osjetila prve trudove

----------


## buby

prvi put mi je doc probušio  :Mad:  , a drugi put je sam puknul nasred dječje sobe :D 
oba puta sam prala prozore, gornje kuhinjske elemente... i rodila tjedan dana prije termina

moja stara je sa mnom prala prozore, pa nije ni stigla do bolnice nego me je doma rodila 8) 

genetika?

----------


## jadranka605

moj je prvi pukao sam...taman sam pogledala Batmena do kraja kad puče u krevetu...
A taj dan sam ujutro bila na pijaci po spizu (nosila više vrečica) navečer išla u babine prijateljici...
Valjda kad sam vidila i držala malu bebu pa je Duje podsvjesno malo požurija...
Sićan se da to uopće nisam očekivala (par dana prije termina) pa san sila na zahod, pustila da voda ide unutra i drhravim rukama (sve onako na suho) počela brijati noge, jer mi bila sramota ići dlakava roditi...

Drugi put mi je puknut pri indukciji    :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

> i drhravim rukama (sve onako na suho) počela brijati noge, jer mi bila sramota ići dlakava roditi...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## traktorka

Cure,a kad ćemo se već prebaciti na čestitanje  :? 
Mi smo nestrpljivije od vas  :D !!

----------


## malena beba

> Mi smo nestrpljivije od vas  :D !!


i meni se ovako cini... jeli koja otisla?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Eci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Viš, viš, znači ima nade za mene. Baš mi je nekako fora kad počne porod pucanjem vodenjaka - onako filmski. (npr. svaki dan kad odem do Trga i Dolca zamišljam kako bi to izgledalo   )
> 
> 
> nema ti tu nista filmcki draga. nece voda otic odma i ne moraju ni trudovi pocet odma (meni su 5-6 sata od pucanja vodenjaka). meni je u drugoj trudnoci vodenjak sam puka, misec dana prerano i nisam odma osla u bolnicu. voda je polako curkala cijeli dan, tek nakon klistira sam osjetila prve trudove


kod mene je baš bilo filmski, ustala sam iz kreveta, a kad ono ogroman PLJUS!  i onda još jedan veliki CUUUUUUUUUUUR  u autu na putu do varaždina, sic se valjda danima sušio   :Laughing:  

i definitivno potpisujem Tiwi:



> Nego, tak mi je to "puknuće vodenjaka" blo predrago i prefascinantno iskustvo da sam žalosna kaj se ne da nekak snimit.

----------


## Ava M

Meni su vodenjak probušili na moje odobravanje, 6 sati nakon početka poroda (namjerno nisam rekla početka trudova jer su mi trudovi trajali 2 dana prije silaska u rađaonu   :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Kako sam bila u kadi, nisam osjetila curenje vode i jaaako mi je žao što ne znam kakav je to osjećaj...

----------


## sbuczkow

> i definitivno potpisujem Tiwi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nego, tak mi je to "puknuće vodenjaka" blo predrago i prefascinantno iskustvo da sam žalosna kaj se ne da nekak snimit.


Trebate vidjeti kako izgleda puknuce vodenjaka kad je beba na zadak.  Voda mi se doslovno izlijevala jedno sat vremena, tako da dok sam stigla do bolnice, trbuh je bio skroz ocijeđen, Tvrtko se ocrtavao na njemu savrseno jasno, koza je bila smezurana i zalijepljena za bebu i doktor je takao trbuh i rekao ceskajucoi se po bradi: mislim da je negdje oko 4 (kg tezak).   :Grin:   Ali ipak...i meni je nekako bilo... "intimno" iskustvo.

----------


## Becky

I ja sam još tu... jučer bila kontrola, 39 tj, naravno da sam zatvorena (utješna nagrada- uloživa za vršak prsta- no dobro, to je ipak nekaj novo, dosad ni tog vrška nije bilo). Otišla sam s kontrole ljuta, razočarana, i fakat mi se3 čini da to dijete nikad neće van...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Becky ja sam uloživa za prst već skoro tri tjedna   :Razz:  .
I sutra idem opet na kontrolu   :Mad:  ....
I mene se čini da nikad neće van.

----------


## ronin

cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije vidite svoje bebice!  :Heart:  

*jadranka*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   za brijanje na "suho"

----------


## MGrubi

> Becky ja sam uloživa za prst već skoro tri tjedna   .
> I sutra idem opet na kontrolu   ....
> I mene se čini da nikad neće van.


čeka penziju   :Grin:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ana.m, mogu mislit samo kako to pred kraj izgleda... ja vec sad luda od nestrpljenja i glomaznosti i neokretnosti   :Razz:  a kak tek bude ako doguram do punog termina  :shock: 
zelim ti prirodne i ucinkovite trudove sto prije!

----------


## Thlaspi

evo ja danas 39 tj i ni cmrc od otvorenosti... i moje hoće penziju doživit  :Grin:

----------


## nikolicc

> evo ja danas 39 tj i ni cmrc od otvorenosti... i moje hoće penziju doživit


joj, ja sam na dan odlaska u rađaonu bila kod svog ginića na kontroli, bila zacementirana
to je bilo u dva sata popodne
u sedam počeli trudovi, u jedanaest otišla u rodilište
tako da cure niš ne brigajte, lako žbuka pukne  :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja kad krenu ispadat ihaaaaaaaaj. Svi će izletit u dva tri sata. Ma želim vam da sve prođe u najboljem redu, da budete zdravi i vi i vaši bebači.

----------


## pužić

i ja sam još tu, otvorena više od 3 prsta, lagane kontrakcije i lažnjaci al ništa od onog pravog što se čeka...kažu pustit će do sutra ili do pon (ovisi o plod.vodi i otvorenosti)a onda inducirati...ja se ipak nadam da će krenuti samo od sebe...

----------


## Tiwi

> kad krenu ispadat ihaaaaaaaaj.


  :Laughing:  

No šalu na stranu, ima tu nešto istine. Ovisno o vremskim (ne)prilikama zna se dogoditi da trudnice prenose a onda se vremenske (ne)prilike naglo promijene (možda prirodi i ženama na pogodnije za roditi) i odjednom kako reče jednom jedan ginekolog trudnici koja je uspaničeno došla u rađaonu i svrata viče pukao mi je vodenjak a on će : "Nemate brige, danas svima pucaju vodenjaci!"   :Wink:  

Kad zaredaju čestitanja ...

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude lako, lijepo, prirodno i nezaboravno!  :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

vidim, jos ste tu... ma nemate brige, ja sam oba puta bila navecer u ginekologa i sve ok (oba puta 23 dana prije termina)- ni otvorena ni nista- prvi put se vratila vec nakon par sati dobila trudove, a drugi put nakon 15-ak sati jer mi je puka vodenjak... 
znaci, ima nade i za vas   :Grin:  
sve mi se cini da cete sve ici isti dan rodit   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Evo, dvije ljetnice su nam rodile, a još nisu ni došle do termina.
Ali bar netko  :D .
Možda sutra bude nekaj više nego jučer na pregledu...

----------


## malena beba

:Grin:   jos si cijela   :Grin:  

sorry,morala sam

----------


## Ineska

> Evo, dvije ljetnice su nam rodile, a još nisu ni došle do termina.


ispravak    :Grin:  , tri ljetnice su danas rodile a četvrta je u rodilištu, a još nisu došle do termina.

I`m sooooooooo coool    :Raspa:

----------


## Thlaspi

*nikolicc, strawbery shortcake, tiwi, malena beba* hvala na tješenju... znači stvari se mogu okrenuti u par sati   :Kiss:

----------


## nikolicc

> *nikolicc, strawbery shortcake, tiwi, malena beba* hvala na tješenju... znači stvari se mogu okrenuti u par sati


oooo da  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> znači stvari se mogu okrenuti u par sati


To izgleda ne vrijedi za nas   :Razz:  .
*ineska* a da se mi udaljimo s ove teme možda smo se stvarno zacoprale   :Razz:  .

Niš, odoh ja na pregled, mada sumnjam da ću čuti nekaj novoga.
A da ja ostanem doma i čekam jesen. Možda se rodi na termin iz prve T   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ana, ima li šta?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Nema Ane? Ima li tko kakav SMS izvještaj ili ćemo doznati na Čestitamo?

----------


## ana.m

Evo tu sam ja!   :Mad:  
Ništa još...Osim kaj sam pola dana provela na SD čekajući da bi mi rekli ono što sam znala.
Otvorena 0 bodova, trudovi 0 bodova, plodne vode ima dosta, beba se smjestila u zdjelicu ali očito ne želi još van.
I kaj sada. Seksala se jesam, hodala po stepenicama jesam i opet ništa!!!
Nadam se da će se stvari kod mene okrenuti u par sati jer sam već lagano u depri! 
Ali kakve sam sreće, opet će mi bušiti vodenjak dati drip i ne znam koja sve ne čuda da rodim   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## malena beba

> Seksala se jesam, hodala po stepenicama jesam i opet ništa!!!


  :Laughing:    probaj se ponovo... seksat...ako nista, ko zna kad ces opet   :Grin:  

ma salim se, imala sam feeling da si jos tu.... opusti se, moze se sve prominit u par sati, ko zna, mozda rodis do sutra...a mozda ipak ne

----------


## Becky

I ja još tu. Danas 39+2, bila na CTG-u, BH su MOŽDA malo učestalije- ali i dalje ne bole... hodala sam poslije CTG-a po gradu 3,5 sata bez prestanka, došla doma i odma išla u dućan i kuhati, pa poslije spremanje stana, stepenice po zgradi gore- dolje... a ono ni jedan najmanji trudić. Eh ako do ponedjeljka ne bude ništa, moram u bolnicu (nema nekog razloga, nego je to bio 5. IVF, pa eto "...da se malo pratimo, da pred kraj nekaj ne prođe po zlu..."). Pa ja molim vibre da se desi prije ponedjeljka, jer mi se FAKAT ne ide tamo...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## malena beba

*Becky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da rodis sta prije

----------


## Honey

Joj cure dajte već rodite  :Razz: 
Nemojte mene čekat   :Laughing: 

Evo vam malo hupsera da vam pukne već taj vodenjak:

~~~~~~~~

----------


## mikka

> Evo tu sam ja!   
> Ništa još...Osim kaj sam pola dana provela na SD čekajući da bi mi rekli ono što sam znala.
> Otvorena 0 bodova, trudovi 0 bodova, plodne vode ima dosta, beba se smjestila u zdjelicu ali očito ne želi još van.
> I kaj sada. Seksala se jesam, hodala po stepenicama jesam i opet ništa!!!
> Nadam se da će se stvari kod mene okrenuti u par sati jer sam već lagano u depri! 
> Ali kakve sam sreće, opet će mi bušiti vodenjak dati drip i ne znam koja sve ne čuda da rodim


tak sam i ja. cekala, seksala se, hodala, jela ljuto, jela ananas, isprobala sve zive i nezive metode, legitimne i paganske. i docekala sam inducirani porod 15 dana nakon termina. bila sam *potpuno zatvorena* do kraja, vec su mi se u bolnici iscudavali svi doktori (onako zvali jedni druge na pregledu "dodi vidi ovo!" i onda dosaptavanje  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
da ti kazem da ne mogu prezaliti sto sam se pustila indukciji, onako isprepadana. ctg je bio u redu, snimana 2x dnevno. voljela bi da sam dala sansu svojoj bebi da mi da znak kad je spremna, i da porod pocne sam od sebe. evo, jos uvijek zalim. i ucim na svojim greskama.
srecu vam zelim  :Heart:

----------


## Dolisa

ana.m, evo ti jedan virtualni   :Love:  

i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si u radjaoni dok ovo pisem!

----------


## ana.m

Draga moja Dolisa ja sam ti u virtualnoj rađaoni   :Grin:  .
Evo me tu pred kompom vibram sama sebi da krene...
Opt ću otvoriti novu temu jer sam opet  :?

----------


## ana.m

Imam još jedno pitanje  :Grin: 
Zanima me slijedeće...
Zatvorena sam i ne mogu mi vidjeti plodnu vodu. Vidjela je doktorica na uzv da je ima dosta, ali ne znamo kakva je, bistra, mliječna, zelena....Kakva već može biti!
Ja sam u strahu jer sam Janka prenjela 4 dana i tek kad su mi taj 4. dan probušili vodenjak vidjeli su da je voda mekonijska. Ja se toga bojim da se oept ne dogodi. Kaj stvano nema načina da se vidi kakva je voda ako nisma otvorena. Kako će znati da li beba pati? Po ctg-u? Da li se po tome može zaključiti da plodna voda nije ok?

Ljudi, ja znam da sam već full dosadna sa tim svoji pitanjima i nestrpljivošću. Ali baš me ovo zanima!

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## mikka

to je i mene brinulo jer sam se naslusala prica o mekonijskoj vodi itd. rekli su mi da ako nesto ne bi bilo u redu s bebom, to bi se vidjelo na ctg-u. tako su mi rekli u merkuru, i to vise doktora.

----------


## zmajić

Imala sam sličnu situaciju kao ti, obadva puta su mi bušili vodenjak 8 dan od termina, s tim da je drugi put voda bila zelena, ali ne mekonijska po njihovim riječima. S tim da sam ja bila otvorena ali im je amnioskop bio zaključan u trudničkoj ambulanti vikendom :/ 

Ako tvoja doktorica zna za mekonijsku vodu prethodne trudnoće i ne misli da treba inducirati, onda vjerujem da je sve u redu. I da, mislim da se fetalna patnja vidi i na ctg-u. Ići ćeš sada svaki dan na pregled, zar ne?

----------


## ana.m

Bila sam jučer, preko vikenda ništa, idem opet u ponedjeljak, pa svaka dva dana...

----------


## traktorka

> Bila sam jučer, preko vikenda ništa, idem opet u ponedjeljak, pa svaka dva dana...


Ajmeeee,ja svako jutro bacim pogled ovdje,a ono malena neće pa neće !
Drži se Ana i nadam se da ćeš nam uskoro javiti lijepe vijesti!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## yasmin

> Bila sam jučer, preko vikenda ništa, idem opet u ponedjeljak, pa svaka dva dana...


tak sam i ja s ivanom i to 10 punih dana
vodu mi nisu mogli pregledati jer sam bila ful zatvorena, ctg uredan, beba dosta visoko

9. dan su me ostavili u bolnici (sd) cijeli dan u predrađaoni sa ženam koje rađaju, ja ništa
navečer dođe doktor, pregleda me, veli sve isto, ajde na spavanje gore na ginekologiju 3 pa ćemo vidjeti sutra
ujutro sam se probudila 3 cm otvorena, u 10 počeli trudovi (bez dripa, moji prirodni), u 14 ušla u rađaonu a u 14 i 25 rodila
a dan prije se činilo da nikada neću, zatvorena ko bunker, čvrsta, beba visoko 

vibram za sličan scenarij ~~~~~

----------


## Becky

> Imam još jedno pitanje 
> Zanima me slijedeće...
> Zatvorena sam i ne mogu mi vidjeti plodnu vodu. Vidjela je doktorica na uzv da je ima dosta, ali ne znamo kakva je, bistra, mliječna, zelena....Kakva već može biti!
> Ja sam u strahu jer sam Janka prenjela 4 dana i tek kad su mi taj 4. dan probušili vodenjak vidjeli su da je voda mekonijska. Ja se toga bojim da se oept ne dogodi. Kaj stvano nema načina da se vidi kakva je voda ako nisma otvorena. Kako će znati da li beba pati? Po ctg-u? Da li se po tome može zaključiti da plodna voda nije ok?
> 
> Ljudi, ja znam da sam već full dosadna sa tim svoji pitanjima i nestrpljivošću. Ali baš me ovo zanima!
> 
>  svima!


Plodna voda ti sad više ne može biti bistra- takva je kod nedonoščadi. Kod terminskog djeteta mora biti mliječna (takva je zato jer se s kože bebe skidaju naslage verniksa- to je onaj bijeli masni sloj- u obliku malih, malih krpica koje daju plodnoj vodi "mliječni" izgled). E sad, ako je plodna voda zelena, ona može biti i znak infekcije (ali onda mama u pravilu ima znakove infekcije- temperaturu, povišene upalne lab.nalaze, bolove u trbhu, itd. itd.) a može biti i tzv. mekonijska. Mekonijska plodna voda je znak fetalne patnje, a to onako ukratko znači da dijete iz nekog razloga ima manjak kisika, u crijevu se u tim uvjetima otpušta jedna bjelančevina koja se zove motilin i koja potiče peristaltiku što dovodi do ispuštanja mekonija. Prvi znak fetalne patnje je tahikardija- dakle otkucaji srca fetusa iznad 160/min, a ona se naravno vidi na CTG-u. 
Nadam se da je bar malo pomoglo...?

----------


## ana.m

*Becky* hvala ti. Evo gledam jučerašnji nalaz ctg-a, otkucaji su zimeđu 140-160. To bi onda bilo ok. 
Ali sjećam se i Jankovog ctg-a na samom porodu, nije išao preko 150-isitno a bio je u mekonijskoj vodi...
Uf, moram s njima ozbiljno popričati u ponedjeljak.

----------


## malena beba

ana.m. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da rodis sta prije
i ostale ljetnice, naravno, da sad ne nabrajam!

----------


## iki

> ana.m. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da rodis sta prije
> i ostale ljetnice, naravno, da sad ne nabrajam!


Potpisujem!!!
I ja svaki dan škicnem dal ima kaj novo   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ana.m ~~~~~~
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## samaritanka

ana.m jesi li sigurna da ti je tocno izracunat termin poroda?

----------


## malena beba

jeste sve jos tu?   :Kiss:

----------


## Ineska

ja sam još tu a kaže dr da ni neću tako brzo...  :Rolling Eyes:  
kill me, kill me now...

----------


## ana.m

I ja sam tu... 8) .

*samaritanka* po prvom uzv-u koji je bio sa nekih cca 7 tjedana tremin je bio  07.08. kao da je dan začeća bio 11DC. Po zadnjoj M je termin bio 10.08. A inisam imala cikluse duže od 28 dana, čak i manje i nekako se vodim po tom prvom uzv-u. Znači nikako nisu mogli fulati za tjedan ili dva. I uvijek su sve mjere odgovarale tjednima . Tak da  :/  moja beba definitvno kasni. Minimalno 2 dana, ako ne i više...

Uf, sutra opet na SD!

----------


## Becky

I ja se prijavljujem! Moja tvrdoglavica mala me svojim željenim ali neostvarenim vikend- rođenjem nije spasila od sutrašnje hospitalizacije, tako da ja sutra moram u taj mrski zatvor do tko zna kad, ali vraćam se kući u dva komada!  
Sretno nam svima bilo, što brže i bezbolnije, i- laj je najvažnije- DA S BEBICAMA BUDE SVE O.K.!!!   :Saint:

----------


## Brunda

Cure, želim vam svima brze i lijepe porode i sigurna sam da ću u subotu kad opet otvorim Rodu vidjeti najmanje 3 nova odbrojavanja   :Smile:  
Sretno!!!   :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

E pa sretno vam svima cure i nema živciranja i žurbe,kad dođe vrijeme bebice će same odlučiti van!!! 
Ana,Ineska i sve druge   :Kiss:   i držite se !!!

----------


## malena beba

samo cirim ima li sta novo a ono nema pa nema... vidim ja da cete isti dan sve rodit   :Grin:  
*Becky*  nadam se da ces rodit sta prije, zelim ti sta manje dana u bolnici   :Smile:  
*Ana.m.* javi sta je bilo na pregledu, jeli koji sm blize izlazu   :Grin:  
*ineska*   :Love:  
ako sam koga preskocila   :Embarassed:   zao mi je , svima drzim fige da sta prije i lakse rodite

----------


## pužić

i ja sam još tu, trudna 9,5 mjeseci  8) 
plodna voda se kad termin prođe počne iz mliječne opet bistriti i to je znak dr. da je trudnoća prenesena i da bi porod trebao uslijediti uskoro, a trudnicu do tad nadzirati (pl. vodu i ctg)takav je slučaj kod mene i zato ostajem sutra u bonici (pl. voda se razbistrila, otvorena 4 cm, cerviks 1/2 al nema trudova-vjerojatno će inducirati)

----------


## traktorka

Pa zar sve bebe ovdje bojkotiraju izlazak na svijet   :Grin:   :Laughing:  ?

----------


## pužić

ne sve, samo curice   :Grin:

----------


## traktorka

Vidiš,vidiš....sad sam tek skužila !!
Sretno pužiću i nadam se iskreno da nećeš doći na porod kod moje dr.!

----------


## pužić

koja je ta?može na pp
sad ih je većina na godišnjem, pa nema nekog rasporeda, a i iskreno tako mi je svejedno ko me dopadne jer sam već luda od čekanja, ona mora van i gotovo s ljubaznim i dobrim dr. ili s onim drugim...

----------


## traktorka

Može,sad ću ti poslati

----------


## malena beba

puzic   :Love:  
rodit ces ti uskoro, pa koliko bi jos mogla ostat unutra?  :Grin:  
nema ane?

----------


## pužić

nema ni *ana.m ni ineske*   :Cekam:  -možda je danas njihov dan  :/ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da im je krenulo.

----------


## Ineska

mi bili u shoopingu, nahodali se ko konji u nadi da krene ali niš...

jedino da ju dimom istjeram van   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

I ja sam tu  8) . Nemam više snage ni pisati...
Još uvijek zatvorena, ne mogu i dalje provjeriti plodnu vodu, ctg uredan. 
U srijedu moram na ctg, u četvrtak na pregled i onda bih vjerovatno ostala gore i na indukciju  :Crying or Very sad:  . A tako sam se nadala prirodnom porodu.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Uglavnom, s obzirom na moj strah za plodnu vodu, u srijedu kad idem gore probat ću se dogovoriti s jednom babicom, ako ona bude radila da odmah ostanem jer mi je fakat svejedno dan ili dva, a za vodu može značiti puno. I bebica se dosta primirila. Mrda ona ali ne onako puno.

----------


## MGrubi

> I I bebica se dosta primirila. Mrda ona ali ne onako puno.


sprema se   :Wink:

----------


## Tiwi

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I I bebica se dosta primirila. Mrda ona ali ne onako puno.
> 
> 
> sprema se


 :D   
Bit će!!

----------


## ana.m

Samo se nadam da će se ona odlučiti ići van prije indukcije....
Recimo noćas????

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ajmo Iva ~~~~~~
 :D

----------


## Honey

:Dancing Fever:  Go, bebica, go!

----------


## white_musk

~~~~~~  :D

----------


## malena beba

za malu ivu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i njenu mamicu    :Love:  
krenilo je, krenilo, sad ce i ostale   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

> Samo se nadam da će se ona odlučiti ići van prije indukcije....
> Recimo noćas????


nemre te nitko natjerati na indukciju ako ti to neces. 
u svakom slucaju, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~am da krene!

----------


## ana.m

*mikka* znam da ne može, ali ja se tak bojim te mekonijske plodne vode  :/ ....
E cure, meni ni seks, ni hodanje ni stepeničarenje, ni topla kupka...Niš nije pomoglo...

----------


## iki

Nek onda bude noćas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  .
14. 08. je krasan datum, baš mi se sviđa.

----------


## mikka

ana.m znam da se bojis, tog sam se i ja bojala.
ali nitko ti u bolnici nece reci da je svaki porod koji nastupi izmedu kraja 38. i kraja 42. tjedna porod u terminu. znaci da ne postoji po defaultu opasnost od mekonijske vode samo zato jer ti je prosao termin. tko zna je li ti termin tocno izracunat. a i patnja ploda bi se vidjela na ctg-u, u tom slucaju bi se islo na hitni carski, sigurno ne na indukciju.
nemoj zamjeriti sto te "odgovaram" od indukcije. ja sam imala inducirani porod na 43+1, vec sam napisala, potpuno zatvorena, bez trudova. to je bio dozivljaj koji zelim zaboraviti sto prije, kakve li ironije, a najljepsi trenutak u zivotu. najbolje je sto sam ustvari prenijela samo-jedan jedini dan. :/
ja bi si pozeljela slijedeci porod dati sansu svojem tijelu i svojoj bebi da sami odluce kada su spremni  :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Mikka pravo veliš   :Love:  

Gle, meni se na ctg-u vidlo da se bebać jako napatio, i bila je baš frka, hitni carski i zamisli, uz sve te pi..darije, plodna voda je bila lijepa mliječna. 

Ja nekako mislim da se samo trebaš opustiti, slušati bebu i sebe (iznutra) i čekati. Radi nešto što te smiruje. Ja nisam sigurna da će ti tako jako puno značiti jel rodiš danas ili sutra, ali bebici je važna svaka mnuta ona je u maminoj buši s razlogom, i ide van tek kad taj razlog više ne postoji   :Wink:   Znači, mislim da ne trebamo tjerat Ivu van nego poželjet Ani da se još malo naspava i odmori i pričeka da joj Ivaa kaže da bi izašla.   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## jadranka605

da i ja pošaljem malo ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ne želim nikom indukciju, zatvaranje u bolnicu i ostale nepotrebne akcije...nek se bebe rode kad one tako kažu...ajmo reć...večeras   :Kiss:

----------


## Thlaspi

da postavim jedno pitanje vezano uz vodenjak...

jel kome pukao u krevetu pa sve smočio? pitam jer me zadnjih dana svi pilaju da si moram madarac "obuć" u najlon da mi se ne "zamaže"...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

pa. plastificiraj čitav stan onda   :Laughing:  
i auto

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam još tu ako se netko još pita   :Grin:  .
Idem sutra na ctg pa ćemo vidjeti. Ako ništa u četvrtak na kontrolu...
Uf!

----------


## sirius

Što još si tu?  :Smile:  

 Imaš kakve bolove u leđima?

Prije par mjeseci pričam ja sa susjedom koja je čekala drugo dijete...
Kaže ona meni da se jako boji da ne prenese ,pa da ju ne bi inducirali(prvi put je imala indukciju jer je dr.koji joj je vodio trudnoću morao na skijanje,a ona nije htjela bez njega  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Uglavnom,pučena lošim iskustvom od prvi put nikako nije htjela indukciju.
I žali se ona da je baš danas tako cijeli dan bole leđa,jer eto trbuh je već velik ,a ona je oprala sve prozore na kući.
Navećer krene ona kući ,doviknula sam joj da za dobar porod samo treba dvije stvari:što kasnije doći u rodilište i slušati svoj unutarnji glas.

Drugi dan ujutro stiže sms poruka ,da je rodila.Potpuno prirodno u roku sat i pol od dolaska u rodilište.Cijelu noć je imala bolove u leđima i nije se mogla nikako namjestiti u krevetu.Da je u pitanju porod shvatila je tek ujutro kad joj je otišao sluzavi čep,a to je bilo samo dva sata prije nego je rodila. 8)

----------


## Dolisa

Ana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bebica odluci izaci van jos veceras!

 :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Ma tu i tamo me uhvate lagani bolovi, pa sve to skupa na neko vrijeme nestane... :/ .
A da je do boli u križima i leđima, po tome sam trebala roditi još prije dva tjedna, i više...
I nekako sve više imam osjećaj da ja ne bum rodila   :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Je,je...to je rekla i moja susjeda.  :Wink:

----------


## malena beba

svaki put mislim da ce bit poruka da je neka od vas rodila pa jos nista....
ana.m. tako ti se sada cini ali cak i ti ces rodit   :Grin:  
 :Kiss:   svima koji cekaju porod, da rodite sto prije

----------


## mikka

ana.m, noc je doba kad bebe krecu u akciju
~~~~~~~~~~~
ajmo, iva!

----------


## malena beba

> ajmo, iva!


bas sam sad isla pogledati kad si otvorila topic pa je dogurao do 5 stranica - prije 11 dana, 03.08. Iva je stvarno tvrdoglava!!  :Smile:  
usput, ime mi se jako svidja, bas volim zenska imena sa tri slova   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

A di nam je Iva, jel stigla   :Grin:

----------


## Becky

Ja sam zbrisala kući iz bolnice preko dana. Danas je 40 tjedana službeno. Ništa, ali baš ništa novo se ne događa... JUčer sam čak navečer radila čučnjeve prije spavanja (sestra me uhvatila i crkla od smijeha), ali od trudova niti T, jeeini rezultat je bio da sam uznemirila malu tvrdoglavicu u trbuhu pa me pošteno naritala poslije! 
Doooosta mi je već!!!

----------


## Tiwi

Becky - ja sam bila u četvrtak ujutro cement. Navečer otišao čep. Ujutro krenuli trudovi na 5 min (iako kad su me pitali jel imam trudove, ja nisam baš bila sigurna - to je tak slabašno pikalo)  u 5 popodne ode vodenjak u 10 do 10 eto Patrika   :Wink:   Bio je 39 + nešto sitno  (u otpusnom pismu 39 + 6)

Pa ti vidi..

----------


## traktorka

Ima li šta novo ?

 :Raspa:   :Cekam:

----------


## mikka

hi hi, izgleda da nema ane...
 :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Da,ostavili je u bolnici.
Ujutro dobiva gel.

----------


## mikka

a jadna.
vibram da joj ne bude kao meni
~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Dolisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da se mala Iva odluci izaci do ujutro...  :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

Potpisuje cure ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  
iako ne znam sto je gel :/

----------


## yasmin

a ja vibram da joj BUDE kao meni ~~~~~~~~~~
ujutro se probudila otvorena 3 cm, bez trudova do 11
u 14 ušla u rađaonu a u 14 i 25 rodila (bez dripa)

i sve to u četvrtak

----------


## iki

> Potpisuje cure ~~~~~~~~~~ 
> iako ne znam sto je gel :/


I ja!
Ajd napišite kaj je to gel.

----------


## mikka

gel je sintetski prostaglandin (prirodnog ima u spermi, zato se trudnicama kojima je prosao termin savjetuje da "iskoriste muza") koji djeluje na omeksavanje, skracivanje i otvaranje cerviksa. ustrca se u rodnicu. ja sam ih recimo dobila 4 komada. ne odjednom, naravno.

----------


## sbuczkow

Aha, dakle poticanje poroda na umjetan nacin. A voda joj se nije zamutila?

----------


## MGrubi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da porod prođe dobro    :Love:

----------


## fegusti

uz svo vibranje vodenjak se ipak nije predao!
*ana.m*  :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

ana.m   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~

----------


## Dolisa

Ima li tko kakvih novosti?

ana.m vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr da vec grlis svoju ljepoticu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## nelzi

Evo i ja pratim ovaj topic.......
U prvoj trudnoci se nisam otvarala uz sve fizicke i gastronomske aktivnosti, i zavrsila na carskom.

Ana.m ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ana.m   :Heart:   ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maria71

ana.m.   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mima

ana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## momtobe

ana.m ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love: 

Mislimo na tebe!

----------


## traktorka

Ana.m-nadam se da već držiš svoju bebu !

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

na cestitka sam vidila da su i puzicka i ineska rodile a ana.m. jos nista (bar je popodne bilo tako). nadam se da je to samo manjak informacija
ana.m. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## disa

ana.m je rodila,izmucila se jadna i opet zavrsila na craskom  :Crying or Very sad:  
ali sve je ok :D

----------


## nelzi

Vazno da je sve u redu sa obema. 
Cestitam!  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
A sta je bilo sa vodenjakom, je li pukao ili su joj ga prokinuli ?

----------


## Becky

Imam ja novost... moja kćerkica, njen ponosni tata i ja imamo prvu zajedničku noć pred nama! Rodili smo se u subotu i danas smo došli doma!  :D   :Saint:   :D    (nemam snage više sad pisati, umooooorna sam...)

----------


## ana.m

Cure ao što vidite ja sam se vratila neđu vas s mojom prekrasnom djevojčicom. Ma moram staviti slike   :Smile:  .

Samo ukratko o porodu, kad budem imala malo više vremena napišem priču.
U srijedu su me ostavili na promatranju radi ctg-a, u četvrtak ujutro u 8 stavili gel, u 15h ponovili, Otvarala sam se dosta sporo uz podnošljive trudove. U 19h mi buše vodenjak, trudovi postaju puno jači, cerviks nikako da konačno nestane, u 20:30 u rađaonu, trudovi rasturaju, otvaranje sporo a bebina guza tik ispod mojih cica bez imalo pomaka. Oko 00:30, otvorena 9cm i u agoniji, doktori shvaćaju da nekaj baš ne ide kako treba, pregeld u trudu i čujem kako drugi sa strane MM-u spominje morfij, a drugi zaključuje da je glavica u nekom xy položaju, guza i dalje tik ispod cica, mala se nije pomakla za milimetar, glavica na -2, a treba doći do +3! Zaključuju da se ne može spustiti u zdjelicu i odmah carski.
Dobila sam spinalnu i sva sreća nakon svega odmah vidjela svoju princezu...
Eto, to je nabrzaka opis mog poroda! 
Ali bitno da je moja cura dobro, tko zna kaj bi bilo da nisu tadaskužili i odlučili  tako i da su me pustili da još satima čekam da se desi čudo!

----------


## momtobe

Hey ana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ČESTITAMO!!!!

Baš lijepo da ste doma...uživaj u malenoj princezi!

----------


## irenas

Ana,dobro nam se vratila.Uživajte  :Love:

----------


## nelzi

> Imam ja novost... moja kćerkica, njen ponosni tata i ja imamo prvu zajedničku noć pred nama! Rodili smo se u subotu i danas smo došli doma!  :D    :D    (nemam snage više sad pisati, umooooorna sam...)


Becky, cestitam od   :Heart:   :D 
Kako je na kraju bilo na porodu? Kako se zove princeza?   :Saint: 

ana.m welcome back!   :Kiss:

----------


## koksy

> Vrlo je bitno znati da postoji i visoko pucanje vodenjaka(prezentira se čestim "mokrenjem" i mokrim gaćicama) to znači da je vodenjak pukao u gornjem dijelu i da plodna voda odlazi,u tom slučaju se treba odmah javiti liječniku!


Te mokre gacice se meni desavaju vec 4 dana. Stalno nesto curi a nije iscjedak, bas mi je ko voda. Bila sam na pregledu u ponedjeljak i rekla to doktoru ali on kaze da je sve ok i da plodne vode ima dosta.
Dali bi se, ako je doktor slucajno pogrijesio, meni vec javili trudovi u slucaju da je to visoko pucanje vodenjaka?

----------


## Felix

ako plodna voda i odlazi, ona se *konstantno* obnavlja.

----------


## jadranka605

*ana.m* čestitam još jednom...uživaj u svojoj curi i sreća šta su bili pametni doktori...
*becky* također čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## medusa

*ana.m* čestitam

----------


## koksy

> ako plodna voda i odlazi, ona se *konstantno* obnavlja.


I kako da ja sad znam jel to plodna voda ili nije? Dali moze toliko dugo curiti a da se nista drugo ne desava?

----------


## ronin

meni je bilo tako,počeli su pucati plodni ovoji,istekao je deci.
čekala sam i za par sati su krenuli moji trudovi
nemoj žuriti u bolnicu  :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

sad tek vidim da imaš još dosta do termina
nemaš razloga za brigu,sve je to OK

----------


## MGrubi

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako plodna voda i odlazi, ona se *konstantno* obnavlja.
> 
> 
> I kako da ja sad znam jel to plodna voda ili nije? Dali moze toliko dugo curiti a da se nista drugo ne desava?


inkontinencija

----------


## koksy

> koksy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Felix prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislis? Ali obicno mi curi poslje mokrenja. Ponoci nesto manje ali preko dana je stalno mokro. 
Najvise me to muci jer sam prehladena i dosta jako kasljem. I bas taj dan, kad je pocelo curit, jako sam zakasljala i nesto me jako zaboljelo tj. zarezalo. I od onda curi. Ne zelim dizat paniku bezveze niti ici u bolnicu zbog svake sitnice, vjerujem svom doktoru jer je stvarno dobar ali ipak me to kopka...

----------


## malena beba

*becky*   cestitke na princezi... kako se zove?

----------


## ana.m

*becky* čestitke na curici.   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------

> Ineska,vodenjeak se sastoji iz dva dijela,jedan mali dio, ispred bebine glave(on "pukne" prije poroda) i jako je bitan za širenje porođajnog kanala i drugi veći dio koji se nalazi oko bebe i to je onaj dio koji "pljusne"   kad beba izađe.
> Pucanju vodenjaka prethodi izlazak sluzavog čepa koji može biti žut, bjeličat pa sve do krvlju prošaran.
> Spontano pucanje vodenjaka je jaaaako bitno jer ona širi porođajni kanal, ali ga i masira   pa na taj način desenzibilira i olakšava kasiniji čin poroda.
> Vrlo je bitno znati da postoji i visoko pucanje vodenjaka(prezentira se čestim "mokrenjem" i mokrim gaćicama) to znači da je vodenjak pukao u gornjem dijelu i da plodna voda odlazi,u tom slučaju se treba odmah javiti liječniku!
> Zanimljivo je recimo da se plodna voda mijenja svaka 3 sata  
> od toga fetus popije 300ml(dakle gotovo polovinu) dalje se prerađuje preko crijeva i putem placente vraća mami u čijim s ekrvnim žilama vrši "čiščenje" prispjele krvi.
> 
> Nakon pucanja vodenjaka, ukoliko ne dođe do kontrakcija(prirodnih) nakon 12 sati se daje drip, a antibiotici jedino ako se pijave znakovi sepse.
> 
> ...


Ono što me muči jest slijedeće: koliko vremena smije proći nakon puknuća vodenjaka, a da krenem put bolnice???

Ivana

----------


## (maša)

koliko se sjećam od puknuća vodenjaka max 3 sata do bolnice.

i ja sam jedva čekala da pukne vodenjak al sad mi tako drago da su trudovi prvi došli jer su bili skroz podnošljivi i super sam se otvarala i skoro do kraja bila doma, tko zna koliko bi me izmučili gelom i dripom da je prvo voda otišla....sad se nadam da će i drugi put biti tako...  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

odgovori su razliciti. anegdotalno: da pitas u vinogradskoj, 2 sata nakon puknuca ide drip. pitas u merkuru, u roku 12 sati moras roditi, ooooor eeeelseeee...  :Rolling Eyes:  
ako radjas vani, imas 48 sati do indukcije. bilo je istrazivanja u kojima se cekalo 72 sata nakon puknuca i pokazalo se jednako sigurnim.
najbolje je pricekati svoje trudove i pratiti kako se osjecas.
ja osobno bih cekala bar 12 sati - ali u tom roku sigurno ce poceti trudovi. vlastiti. koliko ces ti cekati, naravno, tvoja je odluka  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

a uz vodenjak ovisi još dosta toga......samnom u liftu je došla žena kojoj je u pola 8 pukao vodenjak (u bolnicu došle u 11)....al je ona bila otvorena 5 cm bez trudova .......a ja koja sam imala trudove navečer od ponoći otvorena 8 cm (iako su bili jačine menstrualne boli i nisam mislila da sam se toliko otvorila)..ona rodila 15 minuta poslje mene....

da nije bila otvorena vjerojatno bi prvo bila na promatranju.....al tko zna, ovisi i na kakvog doktora naiđeš

----------


## malena beba

meni je otisao cep oko 10 ujutro, tek oko 1 ipo sam otisla u ginekologa, zatim u split zbog prijevremenog poroda, dobila klistir, trudovi poceli oko 5, rodila u 9. mislim da je to individualno koliko mora proci... meni nisu inducirali porod, imala svoje trudove... nisam dobila ni drip

----------


## (maša)

a meni čep otišao 13 dana prije poroda i ja se ponadal...i čekam i čekam a trudova nema....  :Laughing:  ..a svugdje sam čitala da porod sljedi nakon izlaza čepa....

----------


## Lutonjica

> a svugdje sam čitala da porod sljedi nakon izlaza čepa


  :Laughing:  
pa i slijedi.
znaš li ikog tko nije rodio nakon izlaza čepa?   :Grin:

----------


## Becky

Konačno sam uhvatila malo vremena da vam se javim.
Za početak, čestitke svim rodilicama (posebna za Anu.M- trebaš nas vidjeti kak smo zgodni u tvojim kreacijama  :D ) i želim vam svima što ljepše, toplije i bezbrižnije majčinstvo   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:  !

A što se tiče poroda... kad se sjetim i trudnoće i poroda, odmah mi se plače. Fali mi trudnoća i moj trbuh, mislim da se nikad nisam osjećala ispunjenije, sretnije, i sama sebi ljepšom. A porod... koliko god da možda boli, koliko god da nije ugodan u masi trenutaka, ostao mi je u sjećanju kao možda i najljepši dan u mom životu. Svaki trud, svaka bol, svaki tren kad bi najrađe svima zavrnula vratom... bio je toliko svečan, toliko pun nečeg neizvjesnog lijepog, toliko sam uživala da bi ga najrađe sad odmah ponovila!
Bila sam u bolnici, u 6 ujutro je puknuo vodenjak (kapalo). Nakon pregleda i potrebnih predradnji otišla u rađaonu oko 9 sati. Trudovi su krenuli oko 10, sasvim podnošljivi, ali je CTG rekao da su već dosta jaki i u pravilnim razmacima. Vodenjak prokinut. Onda su mi dali epiduralnu (analgeziju- ona samo smanji osjećaj boli, i to je zapravo super- osjećaš trud, znaš kad treba disati, u fazi izgona sudjeluješ potpuno), uz drip, i dalje je sve išlo svojim tijekom... Nisam osjećala ni glad, ni žeđ, čak i bolovi su mi, koliko god bili jaki, bili ugodni, i nekako sam uživala u njima. Nisam bila ni nervozna, samo sam se prepustila tom blaženom osjećaju da ja- RAĐAM NOVI ŽIVOT... Muž je stigao pred kraj, i onda smo zajedno dočekali naše malo zlato. Oko 19 h se rodila naša Jana, preslatka, ružičasta, glasna mala plačljivica od 4000 g i 53 cm! Uzaludno je uopće pokušati pisati o emocijama koje su nas preplavile!
I sad smo kod kuće već par dana, uhodavamo se i upoznajemo, uživamo u maloj bucki, a ona uživa zezati starce i poremetiti im sav ritam života kojeg imaju. I da, jučer nam je otpao pupak!!! 
A sad moram juriti, jer me mala gladna usta zovu!
Pusa svima od nas dvije   :Heart:

----------


## rvukovi2

Becky draga pa čestitam ti na curici!!!

Nisi nam se javila na potpomognutu s lijepim vijestima, ali baš mi je drago da je sve tako lijepo započelo u životu tvoje curice  :Smile: 

Uživajte.

----------


## ana.m

*Becky*  :Kiss:  . Drago mi je da ti je porod bio lijep...

Ja sam nakon ovog drugog rekla da nikad više neću roditi.
Moram priznati da će mi faliti euforija oko pravljenja bebe, iščekivanja plusića na testu, sve radosti koje trudnoća donosi, pokazivanja trbuščića, iščekivanja novog člana obietelji, ali stvarno mislim, bar sada, da je dosta! Mislim da ne bih podnjela još jedan ovakav porod.

----------


## traktorka

Becky-čestitke od   :Heart:  

Ana.m-hoće biti priča s poroda?

----------


## ana.m

> Ana.m-hoće biti priča s poroda?


Bude, kad se posložim sama sa sobom...Treba to i napisati uz dvoje pilića   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> a svugdje sam čitala da porod sljedi nakon izlaza čepa
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> pa i slijedi.
> znaš li ikog tko nije rodio nakon izlaza čepa?


mislim da je marta s 3. sinekom rodila tek mjesec dana nakon odlaska čepa.

----------


## marta

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a svugdje sam čitala da porod sljedi nakon izlaza čepa
> ...


Nisam. Odnosno ono sto je curkalo mjesec dana prije porodjaja ili nije bio cep, ili je bio dio cepa, jer uglavnom kad je porod krenuo ispao je pozamasan komad koji je definitivno BIO cep. valjda sam bila jasna...  :Razz:

----------


## mamma Juanita

jesi  :Trep trep:

----------


## S2000

zeljka znatizeljka pita:

Ja sam mislila da sam imala prirodan porod, ali buduci da su mi probusili vodenjak, ocito da i nije bas prirodan.
Al opet je prirodniji od neprirodnijih s dripom i epiduralnom.

Ja sam u rađaonu stigla s jakim trudovima s malim razmakom i mnogo otvorena, ali vodenjak nije pukao.
Doktor ga je probusio. 
Zanima me sto bi bilo da mu nisam dopustila da ga buši, jer drugi put to definitivno necu dopustit.
Kad bi on puknuo? Mozda glupo zvuci, dali je moguce da ne pukne, a da osjecam potrebu za tiskanjem i izgonom?

----------


## kljucic

Koliko znam, ima djece koja su rođena u vodenjaku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3npxG...eature=related .
Mislim da je Saradadevii rodila tako http://forum.roda.hr/threads/22488-S...=mamina+ljubav

----------


## S2000

suuuper!
A sto mislite bi li dopustili u nasim bolnicama porod s čitavim vodenjakom ili je to rezervirano samo za kucne porode?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ja sam rodila vodenjak, nije puknuo

----------


## ana.m

> Ja sam nakon ovog drugog rekla da nikad više neću roditi.
> Moram priznati da će mi faliti euforija oko pravljenja bebe, iščekivanja plusića na testu, sve radosti koje trudnoća donosi, pokazivanja trbuščića, iščekivanja novog člana obietelji, ali stvarno mislim, bar sada, da je dosta! Mislim da ne bih podnjela još jedan ovakav porod.


 :Laughing: 
.
.
.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ih...umjesto idi na napredno stisnula sam brzi odgovor.
Htjela sam još napisati da mi je doktor nekoliko puta nudio bušenje, ali nisam htjela i pustio me. Za vrijeme izgona sam mislila da će se raspršiti, ali nije.
Bilo mi je to prekrasno iskustvo :Very Happy:  i super jer sam imala osjećaj da mi je bebica skroz zaštićena...i manje su me boljeli trudovi  :Grin:

----------


## bibai

> zeljka znatizeljka pita:
> 
> Ja sam mislila da sam imala prirodan porod, ali buduci da su mi probusili vodenjak, ocito da i nije bas prirodan.
> Al opet je prirodniji od neprirodnijih s dripom i epiduralnom.
> 
> Ja sam u rađaonu stigla s jakim trudovima s malim razmakom i mnogo otvorena, ali vodenjak nije pukao.
> Doktor ga je probusio. 
> Zanima me sto bi bilo da mu nisam dopustila da ga buši, jer drugi put to definitivno necu dopustit.
> Kad bi on puknuo? Mozda glupo zvuci, dali je moguce da ne pukne, a da osjecam potrebu za tiskanjem i izgonom?


Meni je oba puta vodenjak puknuo na 7 cm i oba puta sam se u roku od par minuta nakon toga otvorila dovoljno da mogu tiskati.
Čudno, ali nitko mi nije niti pokušao prokinuti vodenjak ranije. Čak nisu niti spominjali

----------


## S2000

Super, znaci moze se u bolnici odbiti pucanje vodenjaka. Vjerojatno treba potpis da se odbija umjetno pucanje vodenjaka, isto kao i za drip pretpostavljam.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ja sam rodila u Vž, nisu me tražili potpis ni za što...a odbila sam i drip i bušenje nekoliko puta...to vjerojatno ovisi od doktora do doktora i od bolnice do bolnice. Na prva dva poroda su mi ga probušili bez prethodne obavijesti...grrrr.... :Evil or Very Mad:  i time su mi prvi porod do maksimuma otežali, nisu mi niš pomogli...

----------


## winnerica

> .
> .
> .


 :Smile:  Baš i ja čitam i smijuljim se ana.m!!! Mrak!

----------


## cokolina

jel ima neko ovdje tko nije uopce osjetio pucanje vodenjaka? mislim imali ste trudove, ali niste osjetili nikakvo curenje?

----------


## ivancica

Jel krenulo?

Imaš trudove? Misliš da ti je pukao vodenjak? Ne kužim baš što pitaš.

----------


## sirius

> jel ima neko ovdje tko nije uopce osjetio pucanje vodenjaka? mislim imali ste trudove, ali niste osjetili nikakvo curenje?


Ako ništa ne curi , onda ništa nije niti puklo (još).

----------


## ivancica

Možda misliš na visoko puknuće bez znakova curenja?

----------


## cokolina

ma ne. mislim u prvoj trudnoci nisam nista osjetila, dr me je u rodilistu pitao a kad vam je pukao vodenjak?!!, reko nemam pojma da mi je ista puklo....i danas danas mi je to ostalo zagonetno...!

----------


## koksy

> .
> .
> .


Ti potvrdujes onu "nikad ne reci nikad"  :Laughing: 

I ja citam tu svoje stare postove kako sam bila u brizi zbog visokog prsnuca koje mi se nakraju i dogodilo, doduse skoro 20 dana nakon sto sam pisala...al eto, najveci strah mi se ostvario...

----------


## ana.m

O koksy moja, ja ne znam jesam li ikad poslije toga rekla "nikad više" .
Mogu jedino reći da nikad više neću reći nikad više... :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Probala sexom, probala ciscenjem stana, setnjama koliko mi to bolovi u zdjelici dozvoljavaju, sluzni cep otisao prije 4 tjedna i nista...NI-STA!
Sta ono da jedem? Jos mi samo ta opcija preostaje...

----------


## marta

Ananas

----------


## Danci_Krmed

dugo (ne trčanje ali brzo) hodanje može pomoći da se dijete spusti malo više i vrši pritisak na cerviks i na taj način poticati trudove.

Ali, beba je ta koja zna točno kad se treba roditi, a ne zna čitati kalendar  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Eh kad bi ja mogla brzo hodat, gegam se uzasno, zdjelica i stidna kost me jako bole vec mjesecima. Za relaciju za koju mi je prije trebalo 5 min normalnog hoda sad mi treba 15 min uz bolove. Trbuh je nisko vec 3 tjedna, bas vidno visi, a i beba isto tako, na pregledu pipaju glavicu i 2-3 prsta sam otvorena. 
Sa Svenom mi je bilo puuuno lakse iako je bio velika beba, al sam do zadnjeg dana mogla skoro sve radit. A sad mi treba sat vremena da usisem kuhinju i dnevni i operem pod jer moram svako malo stat i odmorit....

Znam ja da ce on doc kad bude spreman, jadam se malo, vruce mi je, nestrpljiva sam...Ma znate kako je  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

po ovoj vručini, sve mi je jasno  :Heart: 

doći će, doći, samo pomalo, uživaj u trbuščiću jer nestat će u trenu, fotkaj se, kupaj u mirisnim kupkama, opuštaj i ponajprije, naspavaj  :Wink:

----------


## lorra81

Ja sam bila potpuno zatvorena kad su mi probušili vodenjak, u rađaoni. Do tad sam imala srednje jake trudove ali se nisam otvarala. Nakon bušenja vodenjaka krenuli su oni pravi trudovi. Mislim da to rade svim ženama koje dođu sa vodenjakom. Jer da se čekalo da pukne sam od sebe mislim da bi trajalo još satima. Uglavnom nije bolno i posve rutinski se izvodi. Ono što je meni bilo puno gore od probijanja vodenjaka je klistriranje. Toliko ružan osjećaj i ktomu su me napunili tekučinom da sam jedva uspjela doći do wc-a. Da stvar bude gora nisu me "punili" u predrađaoni već u ambulanti na odjelu pa sam imala dosta pješačiti do wc-a i kada sam došla konačno do njega svi su bili zauzeti pa sam se jedva suzdržavala od nužde. Cure su pušile u wc-u i očito me nisu ozbiljno shvatile. Trčala sam do drugog wc-a i jedva stigla na vrijeme. Gađala sam sa metra. I sad mi je to klistriranje najveće opterečenje od svih rutinskih postupaka pred porod.

----------


## cokolina

nisu te "punili" u predrađaoni već u ambulanti na odjelu, kazes?
pa kak to? mislis tamo dolje na prijemu? 
ja bi se do onda vec 30 puta ...jel :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Ja sam bila potpuno zatvorena kad su mi probušili vodenjak, u rađaoni. Do tad sam imala srednje jake trudove ali se nisam otvarala. Nakon bušenja vodenjaka krenuli su oni pravi trudovi. Mislim da to rade svim ženama koje dođu sa vodenjakom. *Jer da se čekalo da pukne sam od sebe mislim da bi trajalo još satima*. Uglavnom nije bolno i posve rutinski se izvodi. Ono što je meni bilo puno gore od probijanja vodenjaka je klistriranje. Toliko ružan osjećaj i ktomu su me napunili tekučinom da sam jedva uspjela doći do wc-a. Da stvar bude gora nisu me "punili" u predrađaoni već u ambulanti na odjelu pa sam imala dosta pješačiti do wc-a i kada sam došla konačno do njega svi su bili zauzeti pa sam se jedva suzdržavala od nužde. Cure su pušile u wc-u i očito me nisu ozbiljno shvatile. Trčala sam do drugog wc-a i jedva stigla na vrijeme. Gađala sam sa metra. I sad mi je to klistriranje najveće opterečenje od svih rutinskih postupaka pred porod.


Moram te demantirati u ovome...meni su da ubrzaju porod u 8,00 ujutro prokinuli vodenjak - time su samo pojačali agoniju meni i mojem djetetu - pomogli nisu nimalo...rodila sam tek u 15,05
U zadnjem porodu nisam dala dirat vodenjak i rodila sam lako i ni dijete ni ja nismo patili  :Smile: 
Da ne pričam o pupčanim vrpcama zavezanima i jednom i drugom oko vrata - prvo dijete je patilo, padali otkucaji...muka, a malena u vodenjaku nije ni znala što se događa, sve bilo savršeno do kraja...

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ajoj...htjela sam reći da prokidanje vodenjaka ne znači ubrzanje poroda  :Grin:

----------


## lorra81

U vinogradskoj sam rodila. A tamo na odjelu rađaona dođe posve na kraju hodnika i ima na sredini odjela jedna kao ambulanta gdje sestre vrše primopredaju i prematanja, odakle dijele terapiju i sl. Nije predviđena za klistriranje ali kad nema mjesta u predrađaoni i nju koriste. E sad od te sobe za preglede do wc-a imaš nekih par metara i tu su dva wc-a, ali kako su oba bila zauzeta do sljedećih sa tušem ima oko 10-15 metara, a ne možeš puno potrčat već, žurno gmižeš i držiš se za sve rupe u tijelu koje možeš pokrit. E to ti je sad moja fobija, stići ili ne stići do wc-a. Btw još sam u komadu iako je danas termin. 
A što se tiće vodenjaka i prokidanja dobila sam dojam da te nitko ništa ne pita, ti si prestrašena i ne usudiš se prozboriri ni riječ i još k tomu ako si prvorotka osjećaš se kao da si iz posve druge galaksije. Tako da sam ispratila u boksu dosta žena jer je moj porod trajao više od 12h i čula da su svima koje su došle sa cijelim vodenjakom, prokidali. Čak sam čula i konstataciju da u svega 15% žena sam pukne vodenjak.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

zaista malen broj djece se rode u vodenjaku (engl in the caul), što bi značilo da svima drugima samo pukne ako se pusti na miru, no prakse u našim rodilištima su takve kakve jesu.

Evo zanimljivih tekstova o vodenjaku 
http://midwifethinking.com/2010/08/2...-amniotic-sac/
http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/safearom.html

----------

